# Hochzeit was muss ich tun



## Azshera (13. April 2010)

Hallo Leute, 

Ich wurde auserwählt und muss eine Hochzeit abhalten (doppelhochtzeit). Da ich von Hochzeiten echt garkeine ahnung habe brauche ich eure hilfe. Ich habe mir schon die Namen und Rassen besorgt genau so wie die namen der Trauzeugen. Aber was muss ich Als priester machen kann mir wer vieleicht ein text vorbereiten. 

ES EILT ES IST SCHON DIESE WOCHE SONNTAG 

Nachtelf + Nachtelfin 
Draenei + Menschin 

Also bitte hilft mir im Google habe ich leider kein Text gefunden =(


----------



## Tikume (13. April 2010)

Dann solltest Du lernen google zu bedienen.
http://www.buffed.de/wow/features/2265/Aller-Anfang-ist-schwer


----------



## Dranay (13. April 2010)

Wenns um den Hochzeitstext geht, kann ich etwas nachhelfen.

Sehr verehrte Anwesende (Gildenfreunde, Freunde, etc),

wir haben uns heute an diesem wunder schönen Sonntag hier in *einfügen* versammelt, um unsere Freunde *ihr Name* und *sein Name* in den heiligen Stand der Ehe zu geleiten.

Denn schon seit längerem war abzusehen, dass dort mehr zwischen *ihr Name* und *sein Name* ist, als nur pure Verliebtheit. Nein meine Lieben, wir alle wissen, dass diese Beiden für einander geschaffen wurden und sich in diesen ach so bedrohlichen Tagen, an welchen kaum der Lichkönig bezwungen wurde und schon Todesschwinge an unsere Pforten pocht, gefunden haben.

Fast grenz es an ein Wunder, doch dem Licht sei dank, können wir heute das höchste Fest der Liebe mit unseren Freunden *ihr Name* und *sein Name* feiern.
Auf das ihre Liebe und Hingabe zu einander ewig währen und uns *ihr Name*'s Leib vielleicht baldig ein Kindlein bescheeren möchte.

Und somit frage ich dich *ihr Name*, *ihre Rasse* voller Anmut und Stolz:
Möchtest du diesen edlen Recken *sein Name* von *seine Rasse*'ischem (zB. Nachtelf'ischem) Blute lieben und ehren, darauf acht geben, dass seine Waffen stehts geschärft (wenn Priester, sein Stab steht gebeitzt), sein Hunger gestillt ist?
Auf dass er dich und unser Land gegen jegliches Übel zu verteidigen vermag, sei der Feind auch noch so schrecklich!
Möchtest du *sein Name* zu deinem dir rechtmäßig angetrauten Manne nehmen, so antworte mit einem "Ja, ich will".



So frage auch ich dich *sein Name*, *seine Rasse* gesegnet mit starkem Arm und Geschick:
Möchtest du diese edle Maid *ihr Name* von *ihre Rasse*'ischem (oder auch menschlichem) Blute lieben und ehren, sie behüten, auf dass ihr kein Unheil wiederfahren mag und sie stehts sicher und gebrogen sein darf?
Auf dass sie dir ewige Treue schwören und für immer und ewig dir gehören mag, komme dort was auch wolle!
Möchtest du *ihr Name* zu deinem dir rechtmäßig angetrauten Weibe nehmen, so antworte mit einem "Ja, ich will".


Nun denn, Freunde, die ihr euch hier erwartungsvoll versammelt habt. Es ist vollbracht!
Kraft meines mir durch die Macht des Lichts verliehenen Amtes, ernenne ich euch hiermit zu Mann und Frau!
(alternativ: Kraft meines mir selbst verliehenen Amtes, ernenne ich euch hiermit zu Mann und Frau! - um etwas Witz hinein zu bringen)!

Du darfst die Braut nun küssen!



Sooo, hab mir mal ebend was aus den Fingern gesogen.
Hoffe es genügt dir als Vorlage, ist schon spät und ich hab das ein oder andere Bier intus, morgen is ja frei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Also sei nachsichtig mit Buchstabendrehern^^

Habe den Text extra etwas hochgestochen und altmodisch geschrieben, ich denke, dass das einen guten Effekt geben wird und nicht langweilig erscheint.

Kannst alles natürlich gern noch nach Belieben umbauen.


Viel Erfolg!


BTW: Wäre nett, wenn du mir am Sonntag ne PM schicken könntest, wies gelaufen ist und vielleicht nen Screen. Ich neige dazu Threads zu verlieren^^



Liebe Grüße


Dranay


----------



## Azshera (13. April 2010)

Dranay schrieb:


> Wenns um den Hochzeitstext geht, kann ich etwas nachhelfen.
> 
> Sehr verehrte Anwesende (Gildenfreunde, Freunde, etc),
> 
> ...




Ja das werde ich auf jeden fall tun du kannst das echt gut =)


----------



## Dranay (13. April 2010)

Azshera schrieb:


> Ja das werde ich auf jeden fall tun du kannst das echt gut =)



Hehe, danke^^

Naja, war mal sowas wie ein MMORPG-Pfarrer in Ragnarok Online. Zudem habsch bissi blühende Fantasie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yylviktmoor (15. April 2010)

Azshera schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> Ich wurde auserwählt und muss eine Hochzeit abhalten (doppelhochtzeit). Da ich von Hochzeiten echt garkeine ahnung habe brauche ich eure hilfe. Ich habe mir schon die Namen und Rassen besorgt genau so wie die namen der Trauzeugen....
> 
> ...



_*schauder* _ich versuch mir grad vorzustellen wie deren Kinder ausschauen werden ^^

@TE:
Wünsch Dir viel Glück bei der Zeremonie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Du schaffst das schon!


----------

